# New user



## ananku (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi, just introducing myself. I have a 52 plate 225 Coupe in red.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi ananku, Welcome to TTF, good choice of colour 8) :wink: 
H.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi ananku, welcome to the forum


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum ananku,

Chris.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------

